# yo kato...



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

i think this guy outdid you in the "pimp my ride" department:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Merc...Z6336QQitemZ4606612807QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting

you not going to just sit there and take it, are you? i'll help you turn your 750 into a convertible   

seriously so... this S430 makes want to : puke: and  at the same time.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

lol you must be kidding..lol ..that has to be the single ugliest monstrosity that i have ever seen in my entire life....lol im not totally pimpin my ride..just adding rims and maybe headreast tvs and im done...this is what happens when someone has money and no taste....damn shame what they did to that car hehe...i cant believe so many people are bidding on that car haha


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

the only thing i d ont mind is the rims and the doors, but OMG that "material" on the seats is so ugly its like dyed aligator skin,


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

indiasfinest said:


> the only thing i dont mind is the rims and the doors


i dare you lambo the doors on your 7er!


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn Kato, I think they are really stereotyping you man.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

nyrican said:


> Damn Kato, I think they are really stereotyping you man.


but not without a reason:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1562267&postcount=29



kato23 said:


> I like big flashy cars with tvs, big rims..suicide doors...wild and crazy paint jobs...custom interiors..custom trunks..loud music..and the whole nine yards....


i just hope he doesn't butcher his new 750. i'd hate to see it on ebay in a few years with lambo doors, croc leather and droptop


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Damn Kato, I think they are really stereotyping you man.


its ok i dont really care...i already told them i was going to put 22s and tvs in my car...stereotype or not its what i like..but its not about my race..its more about my age...im 20..so im gonna like that kind of stuff....if i were a lil older maybe i would leave my car factory..but while i am young..im gonna live it up


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Live it up man, if I had cash like you I'd be rolling some 22's my self. All I can do is congratulate you and wish you long lasting success. Its nice to see oung people making good money legally.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Live it up man, if I had cash like you I'd be rolling some 22's my self. All I can do is congratulate you and wish you long lasting success. Its nice to see oung people making good money legally.


Hey thanks to bad the rest of the world still treats me like a drug dealer..i guess a young black man cant drive a nice car without selling drugs..but im getting used to it..just makes me work even harder..to have more...


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> i think this guy outdid you in the "pimp my ride" department:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Merc...Z6336QQitemZ4606612807QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...


And the worst part is that he probably has roughly $75k-$100k in mods in that car. :tsk:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> its ok i dont really care...i already told them i was going to put 22s and tvs in my car...stereotype or not its what i like..but its not about my race..its more about my age...im 20..so im gonna like that kind of stuff....if i were a lil older maybe i would leave my car factory..but while i am young..im gonna live it up


i honestly dont give a sh1t about race. i just like giving people sh1t for pimping their cars since they get so defensive.

a little DIY is OK. heck, i went and got 20" and if BMW made 22" which weren't chrome (or non ugly 21"), i'd get those too. as for TV, i'd get the BMW Individual ones (i posted the part number here before). they look hot.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

wwb4 said:


> And the worst part is that he probably has roughly $75k-$100k in mods in that car. :tsk:


yeah, sad. either somebody is really fukcing stupid or very fukcing rich.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> im 20..


i bought a house when i was 20. my first 7er had to wait a few more years before i got it since i felt buying a house first before a car was the right move. in fact, i didn't want to buy a BMW for the longest time - i was happy with my accord couple v6. my cousin literally dragged me to the dealer and made me buy it. no regrets so far


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> i bought a house when i was 20. my first 7er had to wait a few more years before i got it since i felt buying a house first before a car was the right move. in fact, i didn't want to buy a BMW for the longest time - i was happy with my accord *couple v6*. my cousin literally dragged me to the dealer and made me buy it. no regrets so far


So it was a 12 cylinder Accord?


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

nyrican said:


> So it was a 12 cylinder Accord?


no, it was a 6 cylinder one. just like i said in my original post. am i missing a joke here somewhere?


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah your spelling...I highlighted your error in your quote on my post... I assume you meant coupe and not couple. I was just being a smart ass. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Yeah your spelling...I highlighted your error in your quote on my post... I assume you meant coupe and not couple. I was just being a smart ass. Sorry if I offended you.


Oh trust me you didnt offend him lol


----------



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kato, do your thing baby boy. I just got mine on the 15th which was my 23rd birthday. Basically it is/was my birthday gift to myself. I got an 02 745i.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

rahrah215 said:


> Kato, do your thing baby boy. I just got mine on the 15th which was my 23rd birthday. Basically it is/was my birthday gift to myself. I got an 02 745i.


hey thanks you guys are cool...:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

nyrican said:


> Yeah your spelling...I highlighted your error in your quote on my post... I assume you meant coupe and not couple. I was just being a smart ass. Sorry if I offended you.


haha, funny... totally missed that. as for getting me offended? good luck. i am very thick skinned.


----------

